# Got this monster table installed yesterday finally



## whitewaterjay (Oct 31, 2021)

16 seat 12' x 52" table with a hard maple top and soft maple base with turned legs. This table was huge and heavy and completely took over my shop, but satisfying to complete it!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2021)

Quite impressive! The size alone had to be a challenge. Did you also make the legs? Looks perfectly flat! Professional job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Very cool, was that for a client or for yourself?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Oct 31, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, was that for a client or for yourself?


Thank you, that was for a client. It was custom sized to fit their room and growing family. I don't have a room in my house large enough for that monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice. So when should we all come over for dinner? I'll bring a salad.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## scootac (Oct 31, 2021)

whitewaterjay said:


> Thank you, that was for a client. It was custom sized to fit their room and growing family. I don't have a room in my house large enough for that monster!


That's for a dining room???
At 52"....I thought it was for a conference room!
They're gonna need pot passers!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

That thing is bigger than my whole house! Really nice looking table - for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow! thats a heck of a table! do you have a super wide sander in your shop to get that top flat?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow,that is impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 1, 2021)

Gorgeous table! I bet you needed a few strong backs to move that beast. 



Mike Hill said:


> That thing is bigger than my whole house! Really nice looking table - for sure!


 Do you live in your truck?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2021)

Wifey hasn't made me do that YET! Thank you for being concerned with Lil Mikey's well-being. However, it is about 80 years old "ranch" built as affordable homes for returning soldiers from WWII so there is not a lot of extra space including closets. My wife and I share a closet of a little over 3' wide. The other bedroom has the same size closet. Have one coat closet that is a little less than 3'. And that is all the closets we have. Jes glad we ain't clothes hogs! We've lived in it for 40 years - it had been a rent house for years and had to repair a number of things, uproot some plants I did not want the cops to see, and paint over some graffitti in the attic - it had to endure the love, peace, joy/war tie-dye era and did not come away unscathed!.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 2, 2021)

Love old homes like that. So many stories.


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 2, 2021)

Really fantastic job Jason! That is quite a size for residential dining table and typically that is about the median size for a conference table. You did such an excellent job that they should get you to build a sideboard parallel to the window wall. 

There would be somethings I would proposed as a Designer to help unify the space a lot more aesthetically and functionally make it work better- seeing that the focal point is the custom table and chairs that you made, the room owes your pieces to be a better background to help enhance the space. The mirror not in its proper place. Mirrors are use to basically reflect something that is beautiful, something focal that needs attention. That should be placed parallel to window wall to highlight/reflect the beauty of the outdoors- above the sideboard unit. There should also be a chandelier above the dining table- it should not be round and it should also be rectangular and elongated. Too much bare floor for me and while color tone variation is nice and warm, there needs to be an area rug for that room. I am waiting on lil Mikey to pour it on me any time now……..

Jason- I do have a question. How the heck did you get that table into the room? I would imagine it was all knock down, but I don’t see a seam on the table. Must have been a “bear” to move it out of your shop into this space. I pray that outside that room there isn’t a tight corridor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2021)

I refuse to say anything about inferior designers until a later time!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2021)

Wait did I say inferior? I should say interior!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 3, 2021)

Very impressive. !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Nov 3, 2021)

scootac said:


> That's for a dining room???
> At 52"....I thought it was for a conference room!
> They're gonna need pot passers!!!


I know, the funny thing is that they wanted it even wider! I had to talk them out of that.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Nov 3, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> That thing is bigger than my whole house! Really nice looking table - for sure!


I hear you there, thank you Mike


----------



## whitewaterjay (Nov 3, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! thats a heck of a table! do you have a super wide sander in your shop to get that top flat?


I had to take it to a big millwork place by me and send it through their wide belt sander. I don't have the cash for equipment like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Nov 3, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> Gorgeous table! I bet you needed a few strong backs to move that beast.
> 
> 
> Do you live in your truck?


You're right on there, thankfully the client has a good sized family to help. Now when it was in my shop that's another story. It overtook my space and my back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Nov 3, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Really fantastic job Jason! That is quite a size for residential dining table and typically that is about the median size for a conference table. You did such an excellent job that they should get you to build a sideboard parallel to the window wall.
> 
> There would be somethings I would proposed as a Designer to help unify the space a lot more aesthetically and functionally make it work better- seeing that the focal point is the custom table and chairs that you made, the room owes your pieces to be a better background to help enhance the space. The mirror not in its proper place. Mirrors are use to basically reflect something that is beautiful, something focal that needs attention. That should be placed parallel to window wall to highlight/reflect the beauty of the outdoors- above the sideboard unit. There should also be a chandelier above the dining table- it should not be round and it should also be rectangular and elongated. Too much bare floor for me and while color tone variation is nice and warm, there needs to be an area rug for that room. I am waiting on lil Mikey to pour it on me any time now……..
> 
> Jason- I do have a question. How the heck did you get that table into the room? I would imagine it was all knock down, but I don’t see a seam on the table. Must have been a “bear” to move it out of your shop into this space. I pray that outside that room there isn’t a tight corridor.


Thank you. The top was a single piece at their request. I wanted to half it and used festool connectors but they didn't want any seams. It took 4 of us to get it in there and put it on the base. The worst was getting it low enough to fit under the doorways while carrying it. I've been trying to talk them into 2 sideboards like you said after I recover from surgery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

